# Metzgers Marsh



## MichRN84 (Mar 2, 2018)

i bought a kayak last year and can’t wait to drop it back in the Marsh. It’s my favorite LMB and pike hole in the area. I have a question though...when can can I start fishing the Marsh for Pike? Don’t they spawn around April? Has anyone had success around this time? I ask because I never have fished for them or anything for that matter this early. I’d really appreciate some helpful advice and tips. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Skip Hoffman (Mar 19, 2014)

would love to catch a pike is it easy to fish from shore?


----------



## MichRN84 (Mar 2, 2018)

Skip Hoffman said:


> would love to catch a pike is it easy to fish from shore?


Yeah you can fish from shore. There are a cpl spots you can pull off and cast off the road leading in. I’ve caught several bass that way. If u go all the way to the pier parking lot u can walking a trail all the way down the break wall and there are areas for shore fishing. The only issue is late season it’s overgrown


----------



## Skip Hoffman (Mar 19, 2014)

is now a good time to fish for them after the ice out or wait until the water warms up more, dont know much about them just something ive never caught.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Now is the time to fish for them. They spawn in shallow water as soon as the ice leaves. I've heard that you should use slower moving stick baits when it's real cold. Use faster moving baits as the water warms. Never fished Metzger, but hunted it and I've caught pike before. I do best using shiners or small gills or creek chubs.


----------



## Bassthumb (Aug 22, 2008)

Just throw a spinnerbait or buzzbait all day and you will catch them. They are active right away after ice.


----------



## Skip Hoffman (Mar 19, 2014)

any specific color? I may go and give it a shot this weekend.


----------



## Bassthumb (Aug 22, 2008)

white or black, prob black if its muddy which I assume it will be with the melt, rain and wind lately.


----------



## Tim67 (Mar 21, 2013)

Yes Sir Northerns at Ice out, for those who don't live east of Toledo; the Maumee river is another good spot for a shot at Ice out Northern Pike.


----------



## Raylaser (Apr 8, 2015)

In regard to Metzger's, just don't expect to catch monster pike there. Lot's of pike and bass but the pike all seem to be on the skinny side IMHO. Not that they look sickly or anything, just not big fat ones. My guess is because there's a lot of competition for the food source there. Though the marsh gets fed from the lake, I think due to low fishing pressure (most guys I know that fish there, myself included, are C&R fishermen). So, naturally the herd doesn't get too thinned. It seems the bass are better suited to growing fat there vs. the pike for some reason. Again, just from my experience fishing there. Overall, it is a fun place to fish and you always seem to catch something each trip.


----------



## MichRN84 (Mar 2, 2018)

Is it safe to assume that the late afternoon/evening bite from the yak would be better then the morning bite since the water will have time to warm up a few degrees?


----------



## Tmohre22 (Oct 28, 2017)

Im actually going out tomorrow morning and most of the day there with my dad. Ive never been fishing in the marsh so it will be a first time for me.


----------



## MichRN84 (Mar 2, 2018)

Tmohre22 said:


> Im actually going out tomorrow morning and most of the day there with my dad. Ive never been fishing in the marsh so it will be a first time for me.


It’s my favorite fishing hole. I always C&R to keep the success going. Good luck to ya and tight lines!


----------



## AvianHunter (Jan 23, 2009)

I always thought that the pike don't get large due to the temperature of the water in the summer. I don't think large pike can handle such shallow, hot water?


----------



## Tim67 (Mar 21, 2013)

Avianhunter, That's good point but there is water and. Forage coming in from the lake. And with and heavy as the vegetation gets by July/August you would think that would have to create some cool pockets. I know in a couple other spots I used to fish ( Resthaven & Fulton pond) both have Pike populations but after seeing 2 roughly 20 inch Pike try swallowing each other. Of course both died but my point is Pike are known for Cannibalizing their own. Tend to think it's maybe a bit of both ; lack of cool water & and the Pike just killing other off.


----------



## MichRN84 (Mar 2, 2018)

Anybody have any recent fishing report on the Marsh? I plan to take the Yak out there tomorrow afternoon to fish the evening


----------



## MichRN84 (Mar 2, 2018)

Looks like it might be a little windy tomorrow . Not excited about that. Especially paddling a tank of a kayak


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

You can catch pike on anything as long as its a Mepps #3 LOL Seriously tho,that was our go to lure when we used to fish Fletchers Pond years back when it was full of pike They love the color orange


----------



## Tim67 (Mar 21, 2013)

DeathFromAbove said:


> You can catch pike on anything as long as its a Mepps #3 LOL Seriously tho,that was our go to lure when we used to fish Fletchers Pond years back when it was full of pike They love the color orange


Yeah a #5 Me pls Black Fury w/those Orange dots is a goodin too. Ha, have not heard anyone speak of Fletchers Pond in a While!! But. Yeah if you don't mind using a spinning reel them Furys will catch Bass and Pike. Just my .02 cents worth Good Luck.


----------



## MichRN84 (Mar 2, 2018)

I used to love fishing fletchers. Unfortunately it has been WAY over fished. The quantity and quality has steadily gotten worse. I haven’t been there in about 5 or 6 years now


----------

